# what is a cyclist and................Are you a cyclist?



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

This should be interesting.........
http://road.cc/content/news/182612-what-cyclist-and…-are-you-one


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2016)

If you ride a bike regardless of how many miles you ride or not, whether you ride two miles a day or fifty, you are a cyclist. The end really.


----------



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> If you ride a bike regardless of how many miles you ride or not, whether you ride two miles a day or fifty, you are a cyclist. The end really.



Not according to Bradley Wiggins.....
Comments by Sir Bradley Wiggins have raised the question of what it takes to be a 'cyclist' is riding a bike enough to qualify you as a cyclist or is more required - like a British Cycling membership card? - See more at: http://road.cc/content/news/182612-what-cyclist-and…-are-you-one#sthash.tJjimBc3.dpuf


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2016)

In that case there are a hell of a lot of Cyclists on CC who arnt cyclists simply because they don't belong or are members of a particular club. Forget what anyone else thinks. If you ride a bike thats it.


----------



## snorri (25 Mar 2016)

One letter in the Readers Comments following the linked article contains a line which sums up BW rather well IMO.

"The guy gets paid to ride a bike, not for talking, and it is obvious why."


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2016)

I failed that one. Means I'm not a cyclist, fair enough, I'll get on me bike or maybe the quad then.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

I certainly don't need bradley wiggin's permission to be a cyclist. 

I saw a driver run a red light today. He was wearing hi viz (no, really) and no helmet, but he was still a driver.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2016)

I've been cycling longer then Wiggins has been alive. That makes me more of a cyclist then he is.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2016)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Mar 2016)

All cyclists are equal. But some are more equal than others.


----------



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

One comment I found rather interesting, opinions please gents and ladies,

BikingBud [15 posts] 1 week ago


Might be a little philosophical but to me cycling is a mindset and an approach, to other people that ride bikes and to other road users. Enjoying the space, the fresh air, the social aspects of a group ride with like minded people.

There are lots of poeple that ride bikes for different reason. I have witnessed fashion victims, lycrad up MAMILS riding like choppers in and around large groups, shouting for a right of passage as if they own the road. Not being aware of those around them or the need to let others know there is a parked car or pothole or drain cover, not letting people know what is going on chopping and changing lines, cutting people up. I often feel these will be the same choppers that tailgate and flash when they are in their fashion victim, perceived to be prestige German cars and they feel they are being delayed.

Strava warriors for whom a 100m segment is a challenge, really get a life and go and do a TT, no segment should be less than 5 miles.

These people may be on a bike but they have no sense of the responsibility, the respect, the brotherhood and I would probably not consider them to be cyclists merely people that use cycles.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2016)

I think some German cars are very good, I feel some cyclists do not like anyone who is not like themselves. 

I see a cyclist in a group riding badly I will tell them so and educate them, if all experienced cyclists did the same standards may rise.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> One comment I found rather interesting, opinions please gents and ladies,
> 
> BikingBud [15 posts] 1 week ago
> 
> ...


Trail Blazers?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I've been cycling longer then Wiggins has been alive. That makeS me more of a cyclist then he is.


no that just makes you old


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2016)

I'm a cyclewanker, I know this because some bloke in a car told me.


----------



## winjim (25 Mar 2016)

I'm a member of BC. I shall make a point of jumping the next red light I see.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

I think we are burying the lede here. Bradley Wiggins is saying that cyclists die in London because they run red lights. That practically never happens.

There should be a special place in hell for cyclists (yes, I'm looking at you, Boris) who do this.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...g-dangerously-or-face-crackdown-a3202296.html



> Bradley added: “Traffic lights are there for a reason. Jumping traffic lights ... you get run over by traffic coming the other way. The next morning that’s another cyclist that’s died.


----------



## winjim (25 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Don't kill yourself over it.





jefmcg said:


> I think we are burying the lede here. Bradley Wiggins is saying that cyclists die in London because they run red lights. That practically never happens.


I'll be alright.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2016)

I think there should be a time scale, anyone who has cycled for less than 40 years is just a newbie to the scene and should be viewed as such.


----------



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> I think there should be a time scale, anyone who has cycled for less than 40 years is just a newbie to the scene and should be viewed as such.


Thats me sorted then, I am a newbie at the tender age of fifty seven. I can live with that.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Thats me sorted then, I am a newbie at the tender age of fifty seven. I can live with that.



As long as you do not wear Lycra you should get away with it. After all you do not want to be a mamil like this 60 year old who has just swapped his German car.


----------



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

Mamil...................mmmmmmmm, not sure I like that title, What depicts a mamil , I am middle aged, i wear lycra, who decides what is and isn't a mamil?


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Mamil...................mmmmmmmm, not sure I like that title, What depicts a mamil , I am middle aged, i wear lycra, who decides what is and isn't a mamil?



I thought you did earlier


----------



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> I thought you did earlier



Lol, nope, i have seen the word "mamil" fairly frequently on these forum but until tonight never knew what it meant, (google is a wonderful tool) i was just curious as to who (in their infinite wisdom) decides at which stage we become a "mamil". Is there a specific age or look or state of health............just curious to know how and when we become "mamils".


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Lol, nope, i have seen the word "mamil" fairly frequently on these forum but until tonight never knew what it meant, (google is a wonderful tool) i was just curious as to who (in their infinite wisdom) decides at which stage we become a "mamil". Is there a specific age or look or state of health............*just curious to know how and when we become "mamils".*


Getting worried?


----------



## Sharky (25 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> I think there should be a time scale, anyone who has cycled for less than 40 years is just a newbie to the scene and should be viewed as such.


In that case, I stopped being a newbie in 1996.


----------



## steve50 (25 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Getting worried?



Nah, just curious. More a case of, what sort of person decides another is a mamil.


----------



## Sharky (25 Mar 2016)

In tennis, they have "Real Tennis", played by real tennis players. This dates to the original version of tennis. So on this basis, the only "real cyclists" are those that still ride an ordinary bike?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> In tennis, they have "Real Tennis", played by real tennis players. This dates to the original version of tennis. So on this basis, the only "real cyclists" are those that still ride an ordinary bike?



I wonder what an ordinary bike is


----------



## Sharky (25 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I wonder what an ordinary bike is


This refers to a penny farthing.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> This refers to a penny farthing.



I want one.
I just want to be ordinary


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> This refers to a penny farthing.


and there I was, all ready to ... http://bfy.tw/4wPM


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> just curious to know how and when we become "mamils".


That's not what should worry you. The worry is when you age out the other end.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Nah, just curious. More a case of, what sort of person decides another is a mamil.



The same sort of person who thinks a person only drives a German car to make them look better.

Cycling was designed for Lycra wear it with pride.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I want one.
> I just want to be ordinary


Know where you can get one! It'll put you up on the same level as most lorry drivers, able to leave a foot down on a transit.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Know where you can get one! It'll put you up on the same level as most lorry drivers, able to leave a foot down on a transit.



Aw man !!!,how cool would that be ? 
I imagine it would take some getting used to.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Nah, just curious. More a case of, what sort of person decides another is a mamil.


I know I have already replied to this, but if you are middle-aged, male and in lycra, then you are a mamil. It's not an insult, it's a description. Own it. It's only an insult if you choose to be insulted by it.

or ...



screenman said:


> Cycling was designed for Lycra wear it with pride.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Aw man !!!,how cool would that be ?
> I imagine it would take some getting used to.


Spoon brake on the front wheel was the hardest. It's all or nothing.

You do get noticed though.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Spoon brake on the front wheel was the hardest. It's all or nothing.
> 
> You do get noticed though.



Well,if you can point me in the direction of trying one of these bad boys up my neck of the woods,give me a shout


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Well,if you can point me in the direction of trying one of these bad boys up my neck of the woods,give me a shout


Well, Letsby Avenue is Sheffield, head for Leeds and onto Shipley.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Well, Letsby Avenue is Sheffield, head for Leeds and onto Shipley.



Not quite West Central Scotland though


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

The way I see it,nothing ventured nothing gained.
That's why I want to try a recumbent and a trike too.
I have not long commented on that actually.
A farthing would be a great experience


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> The way I see it,nothing ventured nothing gained.
> That's why I want to try a recumbent and a trike too.
> I have not long commented on that actually.
> A farthing would be a great experience


What about a recumbent tricycle!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I know I have already replied to this, but if you are middle-aged, male and in lycra, then you are a mamil. It's not an insult


Yes it is.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Nah, just curious. More a case of, what sort of person decides another is a mamil.


MAMIL is in the eye of the beholder ....


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Mar 2016)

> Or does the act of thinking of yourself as a cyclist - metaphorically affixing that six letter label - to the inside of your head automatically confer 'cyclist' status?



7


----------



## kiriyama (26 Mar 2016)

I suppose I'm a cyclist because people i know who don't cycle call me a cyclist. I'm well known for it.

Same thing as being cool. You don't call yourself cool... people just know

dont need to pay money to the man for a lable


----------



## JtB (26 Mar 2016)

I've not put away the Turbo Trainer and taken the bike out on the road yet this year so I guess that disqualifies me according to many people's definition of "cyclist".


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2016)

Does not owning a car and always having a bike for 50yrs count.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Does not owning a car and always having a bike for 50yrs count.


In spades ... Just as long as you actually ride the bike that you own :-)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Does not owning a car and always having a bike for 50yrs count.


Car ownership has nothing to do with it.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Car ownership has nothing to do with it.


I suppose you could get away with one of these.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> no that just makes you old



Then I must be old as well


----------



## Apollonius (26 Mar 2016)

Wiggins is prone to sweeping statements of this sort. I remember him telling everyone to wear a helmet, not long after he took his off to ride around looking for his son after the Olympics time-trial. I am sure he means well, but in terms of media training he is definitely D-. All part of his charm for me.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> What about a recumbent tricycle!!



Works for me


----------



## jefmcg (26 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes it is.


Well, if you are called a mamil, suck it up. I bet no one has ever leant out a window to shout "MAMIL" at you. Bitch, slut, whore, daffodil are all insults, and get shouted at strangers. People on CC are perfectly happy to call someone chav or pikey, which are also much worse than mamil.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Well, if you are called a mamil, suck it up. I bet no one has ever leant out a window to shout "MAMIL" at you. Bitch, slut, whore, daffodil are all insults, and get shouted at strangers. People on CC are perfectly happy to call someone chav or pikey, which are also much worse than mamil.


The term MAMIL is used to dissuade middle aged men from taking part in a healthy exercise. If there was an equivalent term to dissuade middle aged women from the same the indignation of the Internet feminists would be loud and strident. But as it's only men that are being targeted we're supposed to 'suck it up'.


----------



## steve50 (26 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The term MAMIL is used to dissuade middle aged men from taking part in a healthy exercise. If there was an equivalent term to dissuade middle aged women from the same the indignation of the Internet feminists would be loud and strident. But as it's only men that are being targeted we're supposed to 'suck it up'.


Ah, but we are men of a certain calibre, strong, athletic, determined cyclists so mere name calling is water off a ducks back .........yes? 
besides, i am usually generating too much wind noise (oo'er mrs) as i pedal along the roads to hear any name calling


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> Ah, but we are men of a certain calibre, strong, athletic, determined cyclists so mere name calling is water off a ducks back .........yes?
> besides, i am usually generating too much wind noise (oo'er mrs) as i pedal along the roads to hear any name calling



But you always notice the admiring glances.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2016)

Not at the moment but I have 4 bikes...does that count?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Not at the moment but I have 4 bikes...does that count?



Yebbut, how many can you ride at one time?


----------



## jefmcg (26 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Yebbut, how many can you ride at one time?


Zero until her surgeon signs off


----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Zero until her surgeon signs off



Ah, an ex cyclist, then! 

Get fit soon, Vickster.


----------



## Mile195 (26 Mar 2016)

Blimey - What a complete non-article... 

When I was at uni, I remember starting a 2500 word essay 2 days before it was due in over a bank holiday where all the libraries were closed once (I didn't have the internet). What I wrote was 2500 words of waffle, opinion and superfluous repetitions of things I'd already said to bulk it out to the word count in time for the deadline.

I get the impression that Simon MacMichael was out boozing when he should have been looking for something proper/interesting/newsworthy to write about!...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2016)

13 bikes in the shed. Try to commute by bike whenever I can. Have been known to ride 200km in a single bound.

Not a cyclist.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Mar 2016)

I've been cycling longer than twiglet has been born.Not a cyclist.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Mar 2016)

I had a visitor at work...

A young Nurse who had just started working on one of the wards and had asked about cycling to work

She had been sent down to see the "Bearded bloke in Imaging who rides the funny bikes" as I would be able to advise!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I had a visitor at work...
> 
> A young Nurse who had just started working on one of the wards and had asked about cycling to work
> 
> She had been sent down to see the "Bearded bloke in Imaging who rides the funny bikes" as I would be able to advise!




Brilliant


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> .just curious to know how and when we become "mamils".


Well, if you see the back of my flowery panniers while I wizz by you on my 15kg bike, you being on your carbon roadie all clips, shades and aero helmet, then consider yourself a mamil 


screenman said:


> Cycling was designed for Lycra wear it with pride.


Yeahbut, the tights I wear under my dress are lycra too!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (26 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeahbut, the tights I wear under my dress are lycra too!


Yebbut,that's just you trying to glide faster past the kid on beggars in Argyle Street


----------



## screenman (26 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, if you see the back of my flowery panniers while I wizz by you on my 15kg bike, you being on your carbon roadie all clips, shades and aero helmet, then consider yourself a mamil
> 
> Yeahbut, the tights I wear under my dress are lycra too!



That is just a spin off to get rid of excess Lycra production that is not used in cycle clothing.


----------



## speccy1 (26 Mar 2016)

I`m not a cyclist, I have no Castelli kit so I don`t qualify.....................


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

Would spending 16 out of 24 hours cycling, get me classed as a cyclist?


----------



## snorri (26 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Would spending 16 out of 24 cycling get me classed as a cyclist?


It might if we could understand your post.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

snorri said:


> It might if we could understand your post.


See edited post.


----------



## snorri (26 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> See edited post.



16 out of 24 hours would get you into the desired category if all you were doing is cycling, but a quick look at your post count makes it clear you must be posting on here whilst cycling and although not illegal it is sufficiently naughty to disqualify you from using the noble title of Cyclist.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2016)

snorri said:


> 16 out of 24 hours would get you into the desired category if all you were doing is cycling, but a quick look at your post count makes it clear you must be posting on here whilst cycling and although not illegal it is sufficiently naughty to disqualify you from using the noble title of Cyclist.


You fancy a go,? Minimum of 16 of the 24 hours in day, cycling. Wind, rain or even sun. Volunteer required


----------



## RedRider (27 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Would spending 16 out of 24 hours cycling, get me classed as a cyclist?


It depends what's going on the other eight. If for example it's a bit of murdering then you'd more likely be classed a serial killer.
They'd definitely mention the cycling just to make you seem worse but in general it'd be about the cold-blooded dismembering.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2016)

RedRider said:


> *It depends what's going on the other eight.* If for example it's a bit of murdering then you'd more likely be classed a serial killer.
> They'd definitely mention the cycling just to make you seem worse but in general it'd be about the cold-blooded dismembering.


Not saying.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, if you see the back of my flowery panniers while I wizz by you on my 15kg bike, you being on your carbon roadie all clips, shades and aero helmet, then consider yourself a mamil


Would you be making a joke of it if it was a term of denigration against women ?


----------



## winjim (27 Mar 2016)

It's difficult to feel sorry for a middle aged white man on a three grand bike.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (27 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> It's difficult to feel sorry for a middle aged white man on a three grand bike.



Sure it is,in the First World,a man on a 3 grand bike is just "starting out"
Poor fella


----------



## jefmcg (27 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Would you be making a joke of it if it was a term of denigration against women ?


A movie with an all male cast is a movie. A movie with a predominantly female cast is a "chic flick". When a Mad Max film has a dominant female protagonist, it enrages men's rights activists. Women who campaigned for a woman on currency (US and UK) were threatened with rape and murder. As a school girl, my friends and I routinely called each other "moll, tart, whore, bitch, scrubber" in a playful way, but I realised years later we were trying to rob those words of their power, the same as US gay rights did with faggot, and US blacks did with - that other word. When I was the victim of an attempted violent rape, I found myself apologising the the police for being there, and I ended up be interviewed by a detective who had a nude calendar on the wall (this was a long time ago, but it's not political correctness but common humanity that should have prevented). Then there is the soft but constant drubbing of sexist humour on cycle chat (usually "playfully" anti-wife), and the fact that a lovely germanic word for vagina is the worst thing you can call someone. 

etc etc etc

Tell me again how bad "mamil" is


----------



## winjim (27 Mar 2016)

I find it interesting that over on the Easter egg thread there's been talk of Christians getting offended over a bit of very mild ribbing, and here it's middle aged men.

Two of the most privileged groups on the planet...


----------



## steve50 (27 Mar 2016)

I can't believe anyone would want to take a light hearted thread so seriously, life is far too short to get serious over a little bit of banter about a made up name.
enjoy your easter eggs and then enjoy burning off those calories all you mamil on bikes


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Would you be making a joke of it if it was a term of denigration against women ?


No fear, I routinely describe myself as an old mad cat lady 
Happy Easter!


----------



## jefmcg (27 Mar 2016)

User said:


> None for the wimmin though


No eggs for womyn? That's ok, we've got our own.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2016)

User said:


> None for the wimmin though


I'm waiting for tomorrow's Easter chocolate sale 
Got other, non Easter chocolate to munch on in the meantime.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm waiting for tomorrow's Easter chocolate sale
> Got other, non Easter chocolate to munch on in the meantime.


Selection Box's go on sale Tuesday!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> It's difficult to feel sorry for a middle aged white man on a three grand bike.


I've yet to see anyone checking the value of the bike before calling anyone a MAMIL. And are you telling me there's also a rule that the victim must be white ? Don't you think we should be encouraging everyone to enjoy cycling regardless of age and gender ? Or for that matter disposable income and ethnicity ?


----------



## winjim (28 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I've yet to see anyone checking the value of the bike before calling anyone a MAMIL. And are you telling me there's also a rule that the victim must be white ? Don't you think we should be encouraging everyone to enjoy cycling regardless of age and gender ? Or for that matter disposable income and ethnicity ?


I've never heard anybody called a MAMIL to their face as a term of abuse, but most of the folk I encounter cycling round the Peak District are rich white guys. That's sort of the definition of the term, men who are too old to join a pro team doing pretend races at the weekend on expensive bikes that are too good for them.

Where are all these so called victims getting "MAMIL!" yelled in their faces all the time?


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

Now, how do you judge the level of a bike appropriate to ability and age. I need to know this before I buy another bike. Is there a chart or something?


----------



## winjim (28 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Now, how do you judge the level of a bike appropriate to ability and age. I need to know this before I buy another bike. Is there a chart or something?


Is the increase in performance that can be attributed to the bike greater or less than the consistency with which you yourself can ride?


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Is the increase in performance that can be attributed to the bike greater or less than the consistency with which you yourself can ride?



Sorry, I don't understand this.


----------



## steve50 (28 Mar 2016)

If the term mamil is descriptive of a middle aged man in lycra, what then do we call middle aged women in lycra, mawil?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> If the term mamil is descriptive of a middle aged man in lycra, what then do we call middle aged women in lycra, mawil?


I know you are joking, but that made me realize I don't actually see any women my age (53) buying a sports bike and all the kit for recreational rides.
Yes, the younger ones (up to mid 30's I guess) do, they will also join a club if they like racing.
The attire I see in my age group is sub 800 pounds bike, often flat bar, commuting gear, often just ordinary leggings and a top. Waterproofs of course always in the pannier/rucksack.
Must keep a more observant eye for the female version of the MAMIL!


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2016)

That could be me...except I'm 43 and not cycling at the mo!


----------



## winjim (28 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Sorry, I don't understand this.


You wanted to know how to judge a new bike relative to the rider's ability. Assuming you're taking speed as a performance indicator, as the MAMILs do, you need to ask yourself if any potential increase in performance would be greater than the variability in current performance. If the answer is no, then I would say the new bike is "too good", as you would not notice any improvement. This is a moot point however, as most MAMIL's bikes will never be raced.



steve50 said:


> If the term mamil is descriptive of a middle aged man in lycra, what then do we call middle aged women in lycra, mawil?


You don't call them anything since they don't really exist in the same way as MAMILs.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't actually see any women my age (53) buying a sports bike and all the kit for recreational rides.



Mrs A (much nearer to 60 than you are) and Tom (age 83)riding their Bianchi Infinitos together. It can be done. Neither are MAMILS!


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Assuming you're taking speed as a performance indicator, as the MAMILs do



I am too old to be a MAMIL so this is not a valid assumption. Why does anyone have to justify having a nice bike in terms of its speed? Maybe they just like the colour. 
There is £8000 worth of Bianchi in the picture above. Tom, a retired pork butcher, always wanted one and only now can afford it. Are you going to tell them they can't have them?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> View attachment 123056
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A (much nearer to 60 than you are) and Tom (age 83)riding their Bianchi Infinitos together. It can be done. Neither are MAMILS!


That is not a MAMIL image!
This is one


----------



## winjim (28 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> I am too old to be a MAMIL so this is not a valid assumption. Why does anyone have to justify having a nice bike in terms of its speed? Maybe they just like the colour.
> There is £8000 worth of Bianchi in the picture above. Tom, a retired pork butcher, always wanted one and only now can afford it. Are you going to tell them they can't have them?


We're talking about MAMILs as understood in popular culture. It matters not what bike your mate Tom rides.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2016)

Pat, I love the enthusiasm displayed in that picture.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Pat, I love the enthusiasm displayed in that picture.


Puah, bet I could beat him uphill


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2016)

I googled mamil to see the hate - didn't notice it myself, though that poor fat guy in blue and pink shows up high in the image search. Interestingly two different news paper articles by different women about being married to mamils are in the first page of hits. Then I clicked this link http://www.mamilcycling.co.uk/coaching.html






Damned feminists! Taking over MAMIL website!


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I googled mamil to see the hate - didn't notice it myself, though that poor fat guy in blue and pink shows up high in the image search. Interestingly two different news paper articles by different women about being married to mamils are in the first page of hits. Then I clicked this link http://www.mamilcycling.co.uk/coaching.html
> 
> View attachment 123115
> 
> ...


Goodness me, whatever next, white rappers?

Still, it's good to see a positive website proud to use the name MAMIL. For too long that name has been used to subjugate my people, and only by reclaiming it can we remove the negative connotations and turn it into a term of empowerment.

MWA - MAMILs with attitudes.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (29 Mar 2016)

I am only a cyclist when on my bike, it doesn't count when I am on the toilet, driving a car, or cutting the grass. (other activities are available) And I couldn't care a rats arse what category I am put in, or if anyone judges me by the bike I own


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2016)

Its strange how cycling seems to be picked out for ridicule based on the clothes that are worn, yet these are the clothes appropriate to the activity. I feel myself and my fellow skiers look pretty ridiculous in our skiing kit yet that we have not being given our very own term of abuse. Like wise when I run out for my Vets rugby team us 40 and 50 somethings look very silly in skin tight rugby shirts and several yards of strapping around every limb.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Its strange how cycling seems to be picked out for ridicule based on the clothes that are worn.


I'm going to argue again it's descriptive. The negative connotations are in the ear of the beholder. 

We all see these groups of riders on the road, largely over 30 and many much older than that, almost entirely male, on excellent road bikes designed for elite racing, kitted out in appropriate clothing. We could spend a paragraph explaining who we mean, or we could say "MAMIL" 

We didn't need a special word for it, when they used to play golf. "Golfers" are so similar to each other in the vast majority, that the word already encompasses middle aged, white, affluent etc etc (yeah, there are golfers who don't match that, but most of them do).


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> I am only a cyclist when on my bike, it doesn't count when I am on the toilet, driving a car, or cutting the grass. (other activities are available) And I couldn't care a rats arse what category I am put in, or if anyone judges me by the bike I own


Ah, I know your sort. You're in category 17b, "categorisation deniers"


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> *
> We all see these groups of riders on the road, largely over 30 and many much older than that, almost entirely male, on excellent road bikes designed for elite racing, kitted out in appropriate clothing. *We could spend a paragraph explaining who we mean, or we could say "MAMIL"


I don't.

Perhaps I ride in the wrong places. Perhaps I'm just unobservant. Or perhaps the whole concept has been blown out of proportion by hack journalists desperate for something to write about, and cyclechatters desperate for something to bellyache about.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> That could be me...except I'm 43 and not cycling at the mo!



Hmm, despite (and unfortunately) not being on the bike at present, you fail to omit _not_ wearing lycra. Hopefully that was an oversight on your part, and not that you're lycra-clad at home in the evenings.


----------



## snorri (29 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Its strange how cycling seems to be picked out for ridicule based on the clothes that are worn, yet these are the clothes appropriate to the activity. I feel myself and my fellow skiers look pretty ridiculous in our skiing kit yet that we have not being given our very own term of abuse. Like wise when I run out for my Vets rugby team us 40 and 50 somethings look very silly in skin tight rugby shirts and several yards of strapping around every limb.


It's not really so strange when you consider that cycle sport is unique in that part of the sporting activity regularly takes place in areas frequented by the general public. People are relaxed regarding sporting apparel being worn in sporting arenas, on the mountains, in or on the sea, but not on the High Street.


----------



## steve50 (29 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Quite





Dogtrousers said:


> I don't.
> 
> Perhaps I ride in the wrong places. Perhaps I'm just unobservant. Or perhaps the whole concept has been blown out of proportion by hack journalists desperate for something to write about, and cyclechatters desperate for something to bellyache about.





steve50 said:


> I can't believe anyone would want to take a light hearted thread so seriously, life is far too short to get serious over a little bit of banter about a made up name.
> enjoy your easter eggs and then enjoy burning off those calories all you mamil on bikes



C'mon gents, it's been a very light hearted thread which the majority of us appear to have enjoyed contributing to, there is absolutely no need to take it seriously, it is quite refreshing to see other forum members joining in the banter and poking a little fun at each other, as above life is too damn short to get serious about something as trivial as a made up name.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (29 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I'm going to argue again it's descriptive. The negative connotations are in the ear of the beholder.
> 
> We all see these groups of riders on the road, largely over 30 and many much older than that, almost entirely male, on excellent road bikes designed for elite racing, kitted out in appropriate clothing. We could spend a paragraph explaining who we mean, or we could say "MAMIL"
> 
> We didn't need a special word for it, when they used to play golf. "Golfers" are so similar to each other in the vast majority, that the word already encompasses middle aged, white, affluent etc etc (yeah, there are golfers who don't match that, but most of them do).


Well i am aghast, I am almost 60, wear lycra and play golf. Perhaps I should just get a one way ticket to Switzerland and give all my toys away, but no I am quite happy eating too much meat, drinking too much Beer, Cider and anything else I can find, and not worrying about being categorised other than 17b of course


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (29 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> C'mon gents, it's been a very light hearted thread which the majority of us appear to have enjoyed contributing to, there is absolutely no need to take it seriously, it is quite refreshing to see other forum members joining in the banter and poking a little fun at each other, as above life is too damn short to get serious about something as trivial as a made up name.



Life's a serious business @steve50 












Just not for me


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> We all see these groups of riders on the road, largely over 30 and many much older than that, almost entirely male, on excellent road bikes designed for elite racing, kitted out in appropriate clothing. We could spend a paragraph explaining who we mean, or we could say "MAMIL"


If you knew anything about it you'd know that most over 30 sports riders are riding bikes that are designed for sportives not elite racing. They have lower gears, a more forgiving ride, and a less stretched position.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If you knew anything about it you'd know that most over 30 sports riders are riding bikes that are designed for sportives not elite racing. They have lower gears, a more forgiving ride, and a less stretched position.


Thanks for the illustration of the sort of paragraphs that can be avoided by simply writing "mamil".


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Mar 2016)

Mamil: male over 40, drop bar shiny road bike, skinny tyres, replica club kit, clippess pedals, aero helmet, expensive shades, weekend rider, lot's of LYCRA.
Find him on a sportive, on a weekend club run, commuting to work if it's a nice day. Never on a Monday, but, 'cause he needs to drive in with a change of clothes first.
Non mamil: male over 40, sensible tourer style bike, at least 35c tyres, nondescript outdoor gear, flat or caged pedals, rides in any weather, will have at least a pannier, probably a Brooks saddle.
Find him leading a CTC or Sky ride, on tour, or getting up that hill faster than riders half his age.


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If you knew anything about it you'd know that most over 30 sports riders are riding bikes that are designed for sportives not elite racing. They have lower gears, a more forgiving ride, and a less stretched position.


Pretend race bikes for pretend racing.

Which is fine, it's fun to pretend sometimes.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Pretend race bikes for pretend racing.
> 
> Which is fine, it's fun to pretend sometimes.



Remind me, how many people does it take to make a race?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mamil: male over 40, drop bar shiny road bike, skinny tyres, replica club kit, clippess pedals, aero helmet, expensive shades, weekend rider, lot's of LYCRA.
> Find him on a sportive, on a weekend club run, commuting to work if it's a nice day. Never on a Monday, but, 'cause he needs to drive in with a change of clothes first.
> Non mamil: male over 40, sensible tourer style bike, at least 35c tyres, nondescript outdoor gear, flat or caged pedals, rides in any weather, will have at least a pannier, probably a Brooks saddle.
> Find him leading a CTC or Sky ride, on tour, or getting up that hill faster than riders half his age.


You really are clueless aren't you ? Clueless and prejudiced, a winning combination - well done !


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> Remind me, how many people does it take to make a race?


One. You can race against your previous time(s).


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You really are clueless aren't you ? Clueless and prejudiced, a winning combination - well done !


The thread was a light-hearted one. I don't think there was any need for the above.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (29 Mar 2016)

User said:


> You don't think that you might be taking this MAMIL thing a bit too seriously?



^^^^^^
This


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You really are clueless aren't you ? Clueless and prejudiced, a winning combination - well done !


Chill. It's a bit of fun, that's all.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (29 Mar 2016)

I think all you Road dudes look silly anyway.
A Mountain Bikey Tee and Cargo shorts and I'm sorted.
Has to be Prada though.


----------



## Glow worm (29 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Non mamil: male over 40, sensible tourer style bike, at least 35c tyres, nondescript outdoor gear, flat or caged pedals, rides in any weather, will have at least a pannier, probably a Brooks saddle.
> Find him leading a CTC or Sky ride, on tour, or getting up that hill faster than riders half his age.



Great stuff Pat, that's the closest category to me that I recognise. I find speed highly over rated, though as a miserable, solitary git the thought of riding in a group fills me with horror and dread, but apart from that, spot on!


----------



## steve50 (29 Mar 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You really are clueless aren't you ? Clueless and prejudiced, a winning combination - well done !



Jeeeeeeze, chill out fella, it's just a bit of lighthearted fun, no need to get snotty about it.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2016)

I've got to say: if being called "mamil" is the worse name you've ever been called, then you are very lucky. If it's not, why all the angst?

(Personal to @Flick of the Elbow, I've been the victim of all sorts of abuse, I also know I am very privileged. I'd be very interested to hear your experience - or the experience of others you have heard - of being called a mamil. I am totally prepared to back down and apologise. I've found it a useful word, if you can show me why it's a problem I'd be grateful)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Mar 2016)

Sorry @Flick of the Elbow I was teasing you.
Promise not to mention the M word again!
May you enjoy your next sportive


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2016)

Cyclist or Pianist?


----------



## pauldavid (30 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Cyclist or Pianist?
> View attachment 123168




BWSBATMTOHH ( bloke with stupid beard and too much time on his hands ) 

I appreciate it's not as easy to pronounce as MAMIL but I'm sure some of our welsh members will manage!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mamil: male over 40 [...]
> Non mamil: male over 40 [...]


So it's either/or is it?

As neither of those remotely applies to me (apart from the male, over 40 bit) that makes me ... nothing.

Oh well...


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2016)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've got to say: if being called "mamil" is the worse name you've ever been called, then you are very lucky. If it's not, why all the angst?
> 
> (Personal to @Flick of the Elbow, I've been the victim of all sorts of abuse, I also know I am very privileged. I'd be very interested to hear your experience - or the experience of others you have heard - of being called a mamil. I am totally prepared to back down and apologise. I've found it a useful word, if you can show me why it's a problem I'd be grateful)


The problem is that the word is a form of sexist abuse.
When my 40 something wife dons her lycra and goes out for a ride nobody bats an eyelid. In fact many on this forum would applaud her for it.
When I do the same I am ridiculed as a MAMIL and all the assumptions that go with it, eg that I ride sportives, that I only ride to work if it's sunny, that I drive to work on a Monday, that my bike is 'too good' for me, that I'm a failed wannabe pro racer etc.
The only difference between us is our gender.


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The problem is that the word is a form of sexist abuse.
> When my 40 something wife dons her lycra and goes out for a ride nobody bats an eyelid. In fact many on this forum would applaud her for it.
> *When I do the same I am ridiculed as a MAMIL and all the assumptions that go with it, eg that I ride sportives, that I only ride to work if it's sunny, that I drive to work on a Monday, that my bike is 'too good' for me, that I'm a failed wannabe pro racer etc.*
> The only difference between us is our gender.


Really? I can't remember the last time I took any of my bikes out without wearing lycra. Do people really think this of me? Although to be fair, I often think Lelly is way too good a bike for someone of my ability.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The problem is that the word is a form of sexist abuse.
> When I do the same I am ridiculed as a MAMIL and all the assumptions that go with it, eg that I ride sportives, that I only ride to work if it's sunny, that I drive to work on a Monday, that my bike is 'too good' for me, that I'm a failed wannabe pro racer etc.




I've never had any of that.

I'm quite happy to be called a MAMIL as that is exactly what I am.


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I've never had any of that.
> 
> I'm quite happy to be called a MAMIL as that is exactly what I am.


I think we need to be careful with our definitions cos some people are bordering on OMIL 

[that's for calling me a nobber in the upside down thread]


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I think we need to be careful with our definitions cos some people are bordering on OMIL
> 
> [that's for calling me a nobber in the upside down thread]




... ouch


----------



## winjim (1 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I've never had any of that.
> 
> I'm quite happy to be called a MAMIL as that is exactly what I am.


See, I'm not so sure about that. While you may _literally_ be a middle aged man in lycra, to me there's more to it than that and from what I've seen, you fail on several key MAMIL indicators. Ask yourself these questions:

Do you prefer Audax or sportive? Do you refer to a sportive as a race?
Are you happy with a good solid, functional midrange groupset such as Shimano 105, or must you have the top of the range even if you're not quite sure exactly what's so "top" about it?
A good set of handbuilt wheels or flashy lightweight low spoke count factory jobs?
Real food or gels?
Do you "train" or do you just go for a bike ride?
The "H" word?
I think you get my drift, .

Incidentally, I had a quick glance through @Flick of the Elbow 's posts to see his bikes. A CdF with a _rack_, and Merida MTB. Hardly MAMIL machines. I even thought I saw mention of a tandem. A tandem?MAMILs don't ride tandems! @Flick of the Elbow , even if you are literally a middle aged man literally wearing lycra, I don't think you qualify as a MAMIL in my book .


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> Cyclist or Pianist?
> View attachment 123168


Nobber


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2016)

I'm a MAMIL. Admittedly it can be hard to tell as my hummvees conceal my Lycra undershorts. But it's there, trust me. MAMIL and proud of it. And yes, I do enjoy the odd sportive now and again. I even swallowed an energy gel during my last one. Yum yum. (FSV of yum)


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2016)

winjim said:


> The "H" word?


Haemorrhoids?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Apr 2016)

My washing machine cycles.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2016)

ClichéGuevara said:


> My washing machine cycles.


Probably spins an all.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Probably spins an all.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOR8Q0RIZgk


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2016)

snorri said:


> 16 out of 24 hours would get you into the desired category if all you were doing is cycling, but a quick look at your post count makes it clear you must be posting on here whilst cycling and although not illegal it is sufficiently naughty to disqualify you from using the noble title of Cyclist.


Can I put your name down for the second 20 hour stint. Doesn't matter about the weather, you'll still need to be out.
That'd leave me doing the first and third 20 hour stints.

@steve50, how would you class nine trips, minimum, up Mill Lane?


----------



## steve50 (4 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> Can I put your name down for the second 20 hour stint. Doesn't matter about the weather, you'll still need to be out.
> That'd leave me doing the first and third 20 hour stints.
> 
> @steve50, *how would you class nine trips, minimum, up Mill Lane?*



Bloody hard graft after the first couple of times !


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2016)

Well I've two volunteers, sofar, Snorri and RedRider. Twenty hours a piece. And if RedRider wants to get up to a bit of body dismembering, there's room for the parts.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Apr 2016)

What is cyclism?

Is there such thing as a cyclic terrorist?


----------

